# Jan 20th race at Medora Ave Raceway in Portage In.



## brownie374

Racing at my house Sunday Jan 20 More details listed tonight.


----------



## ajd350

Zoom I go...


----------



## honda27

*races*

no idea if ill make it or not


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> no idea if ill make it or not


You will miss a free body


----------



## honda27

*races*

a list of what bodys were running on skinnys and fat tires please.


----------



## brownie374

In skinny 37 Ford by nurora with the tops up,these will be hand out bodies which some of them will be blems and all will have no mirriors to keep them out the slots,for this race you can open the wheel wells if you need to but everything else on the body stock,after this race the body is yours.Fat tire any body and Hot rods again.Cost is $7 for racing,pizza and a race body.Doors open at 11 am racing at noon and we will be running a qualifier race and then A&B mains for the fat and skinny and Hot Rod will be straight up!


----------



## ajd350

What? NO MARLINS?


----------



## 9finger hobbies

I'll be there.


----------



## brownie374

ajd350 said:


> What? NO MARLINS?


Al,you may run a Marlin in fat tire if you wish.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Sounds Interesting.*

Sounds like fun, already got it on the calendar, Peace Out Homeys :dude:


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Rick. I don't have one ready yet. Have to make do with the slugs I already have.....


----------



## honda27

*race*

slugs lol


----------



## Steelix_70

Sounds like fun, going to try to make it, I may crash a lot never ran that body before. :wave:


----------



## 41-willys

Hey Rick arn't those the bodys that came with the matching trailers? That would be a fun race to watch, you guys racing pulling trailers:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374

No trailers with these they are blems no trailers or bumpers


----------



## brownie374

I tried one of the 37 fords last night,handles much better than you would think,I could still get in the high six second range on red.But when they come off they roll and slide!


----------



## Ratwagon64

Rick, If I understand this you are handing out the body for us to use for the skinny tire class when we arrive for the race? Pat


----------



## brownie374

Yes Pat a body comes with the $7 entry for yours to keep the only mods on the body allowed for this race is wheel wells trimmed for clearance,no lowering or lightning allowed.On my skinny car I just screwed it on no trimming.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Thats what i thought. I like it. :thumbsup: Pat


----------



## brownie374

Should be fun,I think it would be cool if everyone left them stock and we ran them now and then.They are sharp bodies,lots of detail.Just trying to do something different.


----------



## ajd350

Should be a good race. Basically it's a skinny hot rod.

Date's not up on the website yet.....Eric?


----------



## honda27

*races*

and friday nights results r not yet posted on web site yet.lol. 4 park lane


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> and friday nights results r not yet posted on web site yet.lol. 4 park lane


What does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## 41-willys

How did the races go with the 37 Fords?


----------



## alpink

hounder has high hopes of becoming a moderator now that one of his threads has been stickied.


----------



## EPE_79

www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com has been updated with the rules and pics of the handout cars!!


----------



## brownie374

41-willys said:


> How did the races go with the 37 Fords?


That will be Jan 20 why don't you come out and race Bill, we have loaners


----------



## brownie374

Bump it up!


----------



## Brian 1811

I plan on being there just got back from florida this week but my wife got sick with the flu down there hope she feels better by sunday so I could attend like them bodies for skinny tire. Later Brian.


----------



## Steelix_70

I never ran that body with skinny car, so may cash alot and be slow, but will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

I don't think any of us have run them except Rick, so this should be interesting.


----------



## brownie374

I sold a few in the last few months, I know I saw one at park lane last night


----------



## brownie374

Racers coming in from Iowa


----------



## brownie374

ajd350 said:


> I don't think any of us have run them except Rick, so this should be interesting.


I don't think Durall will like them they don't handle like a marlin!


----------



## EPE_79

brownie374 said:


> I don't think Durall will like them they don't handle like a marlin!












I know what you mean!!


----------



## ajd350

Roflmao!!!


----------



## 9finger hobbies

Max will be coming with me too.


----------



## brownie374

Cool,should be fun but I know there will be some whining.Track is clean and fast cleaned it with wd40 followed by denatured ,does a real nice job.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*race*

i have your marlin right here


----------



## ski23

Hey Rick, thanks for hosting yet another great race day. Loved the new skinny bodies. Sorry to all that I bolted but, I got SKEERED!!!! Seing all the fast cars made me chump out or, that bottle of supposed "paint stripper" was a bottle of marlin GOO tainted with swine flu virus!!! Not feeling good at all but, I did make it
Home safe so, I live to battle a full race day with the crew next weekend


----------



## brownie374

ski23 said:


> Hey Rick, thanks for hosting yet another great race day. Loved the new skinny bodies. Sorry to all that I bolted but, I got SKEERED!!!! Seing all the fast cars made me chump out or, that bottle of supposed "paint stripper" was a bottle of marlin GOO tainted with swine flu virus!!! Not feeling good at all but, I did make it
> Home safe so, I live to battle a full race day with the crew next weekend


Lol:wave:


----------



## honda27

*races*

ty rick 4 another good day of races. will do again soon.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Thanks for the day of racing. Had a blast and we had alot of racers today. Good Times. Welcome from France our foreign exchange driver, Franswa Dar'relle', a former french model I understand. lol. Had a blast, thanks. :dude:
Found out what IOWA stands for today, lol, see racing is educational.


----------



## EPE_79

Thanks for a great time racing!!











BONJOUR


----------



## brownie374

EPE_79 said:


> Thanks for a great time racing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONJOUR


Rorotflmao:wave:


----------



## ajd350

Thanks again, Rick. Mike, you have 6 days to get better. Probably working on that Camaro right now. Man....can't afford ANY mistakes in this group now with racing this close! Gotta love it!:thumbsup:

OK, between Dan and Ron, who gets the long distance award?


----------



## EPE_79

EPE_79 said:


> Thanks for a great time racing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONJOUR



Don't worry this is the cleanest one i have!!


----------



## Steelix_70

Thanks Rick for a good day of racing had blast, good food and good friends to race with. Track was fast and Al had the horse power.


----------



## brownie374

Steelix_70 said:


> Thanks Rick for a good day of racing had blast, good food and good friends to race with. Track was fast and Al had the horse power.


Maybe we can get him next week!


----------



## ajd350

Eric, I think I nearly woke up my wife laughing......oui, oui


----------



## EPE_79

www.greatlakesslotcarseries.com has the updated race results....and is now french friendly!!


----------



## Brian 1811

Great day of racing and lots of laughs as usual still need to do more homework though.


----------



## ski23

ajd350 said:


> Thanks again, Rick. Mike, you have 6 days to get better. Probably working on that Camaro right now. Man....can't afford ANY mistakes in this group now with racing this close! Gotta love it!:thumbsup:
> 
> OK, between Dan and Ron, who gets the long distance award?


Ill be back!!!!! (in Arnold Swartzy voice) something hit me like a ton of bricks yesterday. Slept from about 7:30 last night till 10 this morning with the help of an over dosing amount of NyQuil. I will not touch the camaro body and take a fair spanking if it comes down to it.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Well we had 18 racers,wait 17 and a French model from the internet. Some good racing and fast cars. Thanks Rick and all the racers. I'm with Brian, gotta get to work on some cars. Pat


----------



## brownie374

I am regrouping myself.


----------



## Ratwagon64

It was on the internet it must be true. LOL Pat


----------



## jeff72

Thanks Rick had a good day racing with a great group of guys


----------



## Steelix_70

Found a couple video's I took of the skinny tire class with the 37 Ford hand out body's.

Skinny tire


----------

